# Chickasawhatchee WMA Hog Hunt



## 7 Mag (Jul 21, 2005)

I saw yesterday in the new 2005-2006 Regulations book Chickasawhatchee has a Hog Hunt scheduled for August 3rd through the 6th. Looks like I'll be going after some pork next month.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 21, 2005)

go get em and let us know how you do...
a little to far for an evening hunt for me...


----------



## diamondback (Jul 21, 2005)

*good deal*

havent found a reg. book yet but I will probably be there some of those days.that ought to be good timing we usually see em while scouting but they almost dissappear when season gets goin good.better look out for them snakes though.and I bet them skeeters in that swamp can tote you off.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jul 24, 2005)

cool  i  will  try  an  go  myself.  try  out  my  new  22  mag  i  got.hope  it  will  cool  off  a  little  bit  by  then.  bet  there  will  be  some  water  in  them  swamps.


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Jul 24, 2005)

Better bring your hip boots. Those swamps are full! And watch out for the gators.       


GSH


----------



## CORNFED500 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Chickasaw and elmodel*

Yes I am looking forward to going up there and trying to take a hog but we are going to carry the ole stick and string up there, which I am going to have a pistol along just in case.  We had a good place with alot of hogs up on chickasaw last year so maybe we can stick one..


----------



## georgia_hunter (Aug 1, 2005)

Where is this place at, and what kind of gun can you take. I have never went hog hunting and want to try it.


----------



## DeucesWild (Aug 1, 2005)

According to the regs. Big game weapons are allowed and hunter orange is required.  Chickasawhatchee is close to Albany.


----------



## sowega hunter (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm thinking of going also. I have a 9 year old that wants to go but I'm kind of edgy about taking him because of the snakes. What do some of you think about it?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Aug 1, 2005)

well  you  can  carry  your  big  game  gun  this  weekend   there  an  at  elmodel


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Aug 5, 2005)

just  wished  i knew  they  were  having  them  back  in  march.  would  hav  been  a  whole  lot  cooler. i  will  be  over  there  on  the  small  game  hunts


----------



## diamondback (Aug 7, 2005)

*anybody get one?*

we hunted wensday and thursday and didnt see any .heard just a few shots the first morning.took till dinner the first day for us to even find some fresh sign.deer seemed to be moving good though.


----------



## SWbowhunter (Aug 8, 2005)

I just saw 2 signed out on the kill sheet Saturday, but they may have taken the sheet on Friday. I heard several shots, so maybe they were not checking them out. I shot at a big pig Saturday evening, and I guess I just blew the shot. I could not find any indication of a hit. I was on the powerline and made the bad mistake of not getting a reference as to where the pig was before the shot. So after the shot I was like "now where exactly was he" and it all looked the same.  I know better; just a little lapse. 
The pigs were killing that millet while it was growing. Now that it has matured they seem to have stopped using it as much. Maybe all of the rain has some other foods available in the woods.


----------

